# DIY Swirl Painting



## johan (21/10/14)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (21/10/14)

I love Fred's tutorials, he's got some great ones coming up soon, like the sx350  The guitar builds are also fantastic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Danny (21/10/14)

That is one of the coolest techniques I have ever seen! Now to do it to a hana!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/10/14)

It looks so good, and easy. Thanks @johan 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (21/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> It looks so good, and easy. Thanks @johan
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini



Yip and everything you need is locally available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (21/10/14)

Awesome. Think I'm going to give it a try. First on a few other things and if all goes well then the REO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (21/10/14)

Thanks @johan, that was sick as bosums

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (21/10/14)

I do this on my nails using nail polish. Extremely messy but looks awsome

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/10/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> I do this on my nails using nail polish. Extremely messy but looks awsome



Ow please show me !!!


----------



## VapeGrrl (21/10/14)

Here is +- how its done. 
There are a few tips I can give you that makes it a bit easier and less messy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiaan (21/10/14)

It looks insane! And so simple, or should I rather say he lets it look so simple

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (21/10/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> Here is +- how its done.
> There are a few tips I can give you that makes it a bit easier and less messy




Thank you very much, will watch a bit later. 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------

